# My GSD obeys me, but not my wife



## drew_in_oregon (Jan 29, 2005)

I've had my GSD since he was a pup. He's 6 years old. He's reasonably well-behaved when I tell him to do things. My wife...not so much.

As a prime example, this morning my wife got up and let him out and he started barking at squirrels. She called him, went out on the deck and called him, etc. and he ignored her. I came out, called him, and he immediately came in.

I got him as a pup. We got married when he was 4, and I think it stems from that - I've always been the alpha dog, but she and the kids are just part of the pack I lead.

So what are some good techniques or training to do that would make him reevaluate my wife's position? He does listen to her a lot - if she tells him to lie down, stay, drop something, etc. Coming when he's outside barking is the major one.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She needs to work with him.

My dogs obey me but not my husband because _I_ am the one who trains them and makes them mind. He doesn't train and doesn't enforce, therefore they don't listen to him.

I've had this happen with a couple of foster dogs, once they got into their adoptive families they didn't listen to one person or the other. Each time I recommended that the person the dog doesn't listen to, should take the dog through an obedience class. Not so that the dog will learn sit, stay, heel, etc, but so that the person will learn how to handle the dog and the dog will learn that the person is someone they need to listen to.

So far it's always worked.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree with Emoore. your wife needs to work with him.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

She needs to work with him. The pack order is out of alignment!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

a good example, when he ignored her and kept chasing the critters, she should have gone out and gotten him and brought him back. It would help enforce the idea that he has to listen to her too. The fun will end either way.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Agreed, she just needs to work more with him to let him see that she is also in charge of him.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

LOL I read the title and thought... 
Hmm how does he think we're going to help him get his wife to listen to him? 

lol I thought OP couldn't get his wife to listen to him! LOL

Oh I've had a long day ...


----------

